# Looking for subs in IL.



## Jube (Nov 8, 2004)

I am looking for a sub in the Mt Vernon, Il area for 2 sites and another sub for 1 site in Hinckley , IL. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks Again,


----------



## parrothead (Nov 19, 2003)

must be a fifthe third bank with smg, right?


----------



## alexf250 (Dec 30, 2003)

how big is the site in hinckley?


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

I'd be interested to know more about the site specifics. (Size, layout, etc.) I had the opportunity to take those sites and passed. From my experience, you will never find subs for those locations and turn a reasonable profit yourself. You may even end up paying MORE for a sub than what you will be paid. The per event pricing I saw for those locations leaves something to be desired, in my opinion. Good luck. Although I have my doubts, I sincerely hope you are able to find subs and meet your obligations. No ill will here.


----------



## Jube (Nov 8, 2004)

alexf250 said:


> how big is the site in hinckley?


Alex -

I sent you a PM.

Thanks,


----------

